# Sony Vegas Update?



## ushigley (Apr 2, 2007)

[Why is there no software forum?]
I bought, by way of a physical disk, not download, Sony Vegas 8 Platinum edition. That worked fine. Now today, by dad wanted to try and install it on his computer (I didn't think that this would work because of serial number and authenticational code). It worked, and this bothered me, I thought now mine wouldn't work. He said that he updated his from 8.0b to 8.0d, I still had b. I tried to update mine, and I got this strange list of all Sony software, so I selected 8.0c, as no d was there. I downloaded it, installed it, and launched it. It would not take my serial number, said it was invalid. I think this was because my dad already used to same serial number on the update. I want to be able to get updates! Help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That's the whole point of serial codes, to prevent illegal installations and updates.

Contact Sony and tell them you've installed Vegas on a second computer even though the software is intended for use on only one computer. You'll probably have to uninstall both, possibly make some registry changes and then reinstall on just one computer if you want to continue receiving updates.


----------

